# Underrated/Forgotten great movie themes!?



## ericdxx

If you know any then bring them on....

Here is two that never got much recognition


----------



## Phil loves classical

Good timing for thread I just relistened to this recently. Wades in and out of tonality.


----------



## Bellinilover

One of my all-time favorite movie themes is one that too few people seem to know about: the theme to Eric Till's 2003 movie LUTHER. That theme can be heard for both the first minute and the last two minutes (approximately) of this video:


----------



## Bellinilover

ericdxx said:


> If you know any then bring them on....
> 
> Here is two that never got much recognition


Are you also familiar with Mark Isham's score for QUIZ SHOW (1994)? That one has a wonderful, solo trumpet melody (I don't think it counts as the theme) at the end.


----------



## geralmar

Young Sherlock Holmes (1985), Bruce Broughton, "Waxing Elizabeth". (Yes, I've heard of Carl Orff.)

https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=qjjKwf6rk5o

The Bravados (1958), Alfred Newman:

https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=zu-rC5pDglY

The Bounty (1984), Vangelis:

https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=XLgUOiZUbTk

Burn! (Queimada) (1969), Morricone:

https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=SYm6QXWl1cI


----------



## iso

Gabriel's Oboe is beautiful.


----------



## pierrot

Reminds me of the tension and release of Tristan and Isolde. My favorite movie as well.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Not so much a film as a movie for the ears, George Martin wrote a lovely score for an audio recording of Dylan Thomas' _Under Milk Wood_; here's the "overture" with Mark Knopfler providing some sensitive guitar improvisations:






The introductory bars are a bit of an _hommage_ to Vaughan Williams (to put it kindly), but what the heck!


----------



## Loge

Always like the final piece of music from the film Gravity. A mixture of Morricone and Pink Floyd..


----------



## Morania

Entire soundtracks can be the basis for, what I feel, could be pretty good symphonies for our age. Beautiful and accessible to even casual listeners.


----------



## norman bates

Mission or even more Vertigo underrated/forgotten? 
Vertigo is the most celebrated movie of one of the most celebrated directors of all time, with one of the three most celebrated composers of music for film of all time. 
That's not what underrated or forgotten means.


----------



## DeepR

geralmar said:


> The Bounty (1984), Vangelis:
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=XLgUOiZUbTk


Yes, The Bounty by Vangelis is fantastic.
It's not great music or anything, but it's about the mood and atmosphere of the music which fits and supports the movie so well. Everytime I hear it, it takes me back to the movie and its world. Which means as a soundtrack, it's very effective. The exact same thing goes for Blade Runner and Antarctica. 
Vangelis was onto something back then, so much better than his semi-orchestral stuff.


----------



## DeltaBlue1418

I found a great one in Sword of the Stranger ( 



 ) but do not know who composed the original music for it, sorry.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

norman bates said:


> Mission or even more Vertigo underrated/forgotten?
> Vertigo is the most celebrated movie of one of the most celebrated directors of all time, with one of the three most celebrated composers of music for film of all time.
> That's not what underrated or forgotten means.


Whereas...
















...may be from Hitch, but are all from lesser known films. And great music, to boot!


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith




----------



## Meyerbeer Smith




----------



## Meyerbeer Smith




----------



## Alfacharger

A straight to DVD movie, Stargate Continuum featured a score by Joel Goldsmith, the son of Jerry Goldsmith. One theme stands out for me from the score is the plaintive piece called "New Identities".






He also did some work with his father, Here is Joel's contribution to Jerry's score to Star Trek, First Contact, Flight of the Phoenix.


----------



## SenaJurinac

Mike Batt's theme for the 1978 Caravans


----------



## SenaJurinac

Tiomkin's The Green leaves of Summer for 1960 Alamo, performed by the Brothers Four


----------



## LezLee

John Barry's Romance for Guitar and Orchestra from*Deadfall* obviously inspired by Rodrigo but a lovely piece in its own right.
I've always enjoyed the film but it was heavily panned by the critics.


----------



## Manxfeeder

SenaJurinac said:


> Tiomkin's The Green leaves of Summer for 1960 Alamo, performed by the Brothers Four


That was one of the most memorable movie scenes from my boyhood, hearing that played the night before the battle where they knew they would perish and seeing them spending that time remembering.


----------



## jegreenwood

NickFuller said:


>


First one that occurred to me. Especially after seeing the disappointing remake last week.


----------



## Robert Thomas

Nino Rota’s Score for ‘The Glass Mountain’


----------



## deprofundis

I know it soundz stupid but and i said but the dream team, a comedy of the 80'' whit Michael Keaton as a friendly pppssychopath, and ppatients buuddy , goeing to thhe baseball game whit there doc , and some crook attack there doooc there lleft on there ownn, schizoid, authist, psycho, catatonic ,jesus freak..

II love this movie the actual hero of the film oor the crazy? paradoxal


----------



## Belowpar

Seems to me likely that John Williams must have been inspired by this.


----------



## elgar's ghost

_Watermelon Man_ (1970). Great music all the way through.

Can't post a link to the trailer as it's asking me to sign in.


----------



## Merl

'Thief' starring James Caan. Crap film but Tangerine Dream's soundtrack is brilliant.


----------

